# Do you give off a 'serial killer vibe'?



## inservio uberfrau

yes, i really do...i rarely smile, i have a strong energy around me, and i just scare people in general aha :bored:


----------



## Nasmoe

I probably do give off a serial killer drive with my awkwardness and prolonged silences. Its even worse that I zone out a lot so sometimes I might accidently stare at someone but really I am not even paying attention to them because I am zoning out and they think I am just staring at them like a crazy person.


----------



## verdie

Gosh, yes. There's this quiz that goes:

A woman, while at the funeral of her own mother, met a guy whom she did not know. She thought this guy was amazingly appealing. She believed him to be her dream guy and soul mate so much that she fell in love with him right then and there, but never asked for his number and could not find him. A few days later she killed her sister.
Question: What is her motive for killing her sister?
[Give this some thought before you answer]
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
Answer:
She was hoping the guy would appear at the funeral again. If you answered this correctly, you think like a psychopath.


-

So a guy in my class brought it up, without telling us what it was for, and while the two other guys pondered it forever, I thought of the answer immediately. It just seemed pretty obvious.


I think I freaked him out. But we're still friends


----------



## Kastor

It's one of those vibes that I'd worry I was giving off in school. Along with wondering if people thought I was mentally retarded, as well :crazy:


----------



## Stars

Do I give off a serial killer vibe?

When I want to, yes.


----------



## WickedWitch

I'm pretty sure there was a whole thread on INTJf about this. Apparently the vibe isn't exclusive to you NFs. 

... Except the site won't load for me right now. Fudge. :frustrating:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I give off a serial killer vibe, but I'm very NT. Being a nice guy at heart doesn't stop me from being walking nightmare fuel.


----------



## Blueguardian

Well... I remember when I was a sophomore in high school that a senior student was convinced that I could be the next kid to flip and go on a murderous rampage at a school. In gym he would try to be nice to me in an effort to win over my good side, hahahaha. "If you go and start shooting people, remember I was nice to you and to spare me!" I would tell him it was all in his head and laugh at the idea. He was saying it in a joking manner... but the fact that he was joking about that at all sort of makes me sad.


----------



## Vaka

I do not think that I give off serial killer vibes. No one has told me that, at least. And I couldn't imagine it lol


----------



## Rogue Eagle

I constantly get confused for an axe wielding psycho.


----------



## PulpFictionFan

Unfortunately, I've had people tell me that I do give off such vibes due to being an introvert in the past :sad: Thankfully though i've become more extraverted so this doesn't happen anymore

Also, I'm noticing a pattern here: so many introverts give off serial killer vibes especially INTJS, INTPs, and INFPs.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex

It doesn't help when I keep asking my friends if they like Huey Lewis & the News or telling them that they're not more than one generation from poor, white trash.


----------



## lirulin

_ALLLLLLLLL_ the time. It's definitely an INTJ trend.

It doesn't even make sense though. I look like a Swedish milkmaid: blonde hair, big blue eyes, capacious bosom....what the fuck people?

A friend keeps on lending me books on serial killers to read because he assumes I must be interested (and yeah, kinda cool, but still), and people are always joking about how I'm going to snap and kill them, I have a creepy smile, I'll sneak into their house and kill them, I'll help them hide the bodies if they need it, I'll kill people for them since they won't do it themselves....blah blah blah. Constantly. Most know it's just a joke, but some newer friends seem unsure...

I'll play up to it occasionally, since it can be useful when I want people to get off my back, but yeah. I never started it, and most of it happens without any effort on my part. It's amazing how easy it is to terrify people. You just look at them and they wet their pants. Seriously, what the fuck?

(I don't like Dexter though; he's too emotional)


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

lirulin said:


> _ALLLLLLLLL_ the time. It's definitely an INTJ trend.
> 
> It doesn't even make sense though. I look like a Swedish milkmaid: blonde hair, big blue eyes, capacious bosom....what the fuck people?
> 
> A friend keeps on lending me books on serial killers to read because he assumes I must be interested (and yeah, kinda cool, but still), and people are always joking about how I'm going to snap and kill them, I have a creepy smile, I'll sneak into their house and kill them, I'll help them hide the bodies if they need it, I'll kill people for them since they won't do it themselves....blah blah blah. Constantly. Most know it's just a joke, but some newer friends seem unsure...
> 
> I'll play up to it occasionally, since it can be useful when I want people to get off my back, but yeah. I never started it, and most of it happens without any effort on my part. It's amazing how easy it is to terrify people. You just look at them and they wet their pants. Seriously, what the fuck?


take this from somebody that knows her: extremely serial killer vibes, bur i FIND it awwesome more than anything (sorry abour sp errroers, so drunk right now)


----------



## Vaka

Rogue Eagle said:


> I constantly get confused for an axe wielding psycho.


As opposed to an axe-wielding mentally healthy person? Because I'm having trouble wrapping my mind around the concept of being mistaken for someone holding an axe if you're not really holding an axe. 
I'd be scared of anyone holding an axe...


----------



## Drea

I have been told that I have before.:mellow: Funny, it's always pure innocent angel or secret serial killer.


----------



## theflavouroflife

I do apparently. But none of my closest friends would be able to say that about me. 
Though, my ENTP boyfriend has been called a sociopath many times.


----------



## NightSkyGirl

Yeah I do, but I wish I could get rid of it so I can keep killing people.

*ahem*



I mean...what is this, I don't even...


----------



## Strayfire

Meow. 

Me no kill people.

Me think...


----------



## gwennylou

I have been called nosy and a stalker before, but I'm just naturally inquisitive, okay? I like to know things about people.

But I don't think I come across as a serial killer or as psycho. At least no one has ever said that about me. I'm far too outgoing and empathetic to be. Serial Killers generally and psychopaths tend to not have the capacity to feel empathy or compassion.


----------



## Strayfire

I can kill people without any moral consequences.

In theory I can.

In practice, I'd have a mental breakdown.


----------



## iceman1897

Yes I have been told that before. I have also been told I have "quiet confidence", ehhh whatever that means..Anyways I think its because people who are serious and formal tend to get this label. People who are quiet in social situations are also judged as having this persona even thought they are not really being anti-social, perhaps they are thinking about starting an intellectual conversation instead of just random babbling. Really, its a perceptual thing and I wouldnt let it get to you. It got to me a few times just because a few of the people that said it actually were a couple of good friends. They were joking but I had heard it from other people so it kind of brought me down. What people do not realize is that most real serial killers are the opposite of what they believe. Most serial killers are actually really extroverted, charming, and sociopaths. Another theory is that people naturally fear the unknown so people that dont express alot of emotion or talk about themselves tend to be feared because their peers cannot affectly assess them.


----------



## bellisaurius

I'm sure I could make a deal with my conscience if I really wanted to. mwahahahaha...


----------



## Pom87

Yes, I have been called that. I can give off a very cold vibe to people who don't know me. It is just the expression of my face when I am withdrawn into my own world, you could say I have the inability to always have a smile on my face when my thoughts are not in such a state. I can be a very warm person though, and people who _know_ me, are aware of that fact.

I do have to add that people who told me this were all people that I didn't get a long with, or where the interaction was just awkward and forced and not at all pleasing.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

Lol.. Someone on the bus in 8th grade told the rest of the people on the bus that I was going to shoot the people on the bus if they messed with me..

After watching Silence of the Lambs with my xNFP best friends I got sort of worried for a little while. Lol..
I felt like I could relate very well and one of my other friends got a look on his face that made me want to laugh and hide simultaneously.


----------



## Mammon

Yeah. When I shave my head and grow a goatee I'm generally seen as the Russian assassin...

It has it's good sides I geuss


----------



## ChaosEqualsFun

Rather then being considered a straight out serial killer...people see me more as the "friendly neighbourhood sadistic megalomaniac". They always follow this up by saying "who would never hurt a friend". My best friend on the other hand is widely considered to be a ticking time bomb just waiting to be sparked.


----------



## MirrorSmile

My friends thought this once when I was the only one in the whole class who was able to answer some riddle where, apparently, a lot of serial killers got it right. It was about the girl who fell in love with the stranger who went to her mother's funeral, but she wasn't able to contact him afterwards. Then a week later (or was it a year later?) her sister died. The question was why the sister died. Or something like that. I thought the answer was pretty straightforward, but apparently it wasn't to my classmates back then. It didn't help that I answered it without even thinking, without missing a beat. They found that interesting.

Generally, they're scared of me for an entirely different reason. They haven't seen me angry yet, and they are afraid to ever see me angry. Very little ticks me off the wrong way.



strayfire said:


> I can kill people without any moral consequences.
> 
> In theory I can.
> 
> In practice, I'd have a mental breakdown.


Pretty much. The physical act of actually killing someone is simple and easy. Psychologically and mentally, now that's a different story.


----------



## KateMarie999

Once when I was in 4th grade, my teacher was convinced I was going to bring a gun to school and kill everyone. I'm not sure where she got that idea. I didn't like her much anyway, she was a strong ESTJ and I had lots of trouble focusing and she got a bit nasty if I wasn't constantly on track. Of course I was going to be foul tempered. But it resulted in parent teacher conferences and I had to go see the school counselor.


----------



## RetroVortex

In ID photos I always look like a Psychopath.

To be honest I think people see me more as a creep than a full on psycho!


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan

It depends on if you know me. A couple weeks ago, one of my best friends was talking the Denver shooting, and said something about how James Holmes acted the way a serial killer typically does. He named off a bunch of characteristics, including how he was a quiet guy. Then he said "That's why I'm glad you're extroverted." So I guess I act exactly like a serial killer if I don't talk to you. That's bad because I'm awkward and quiet around people I don't know well. I'm about as far as you can get from a serial killer, but now I feel like everyone I don't normally talk to thinks I'm a sociopath on the verge of killing them.
@MirrorSmile What was the answer? I hope I got it wrong...


----------



## MirrorSmile

She killed her sister so she can meet the stranger at the funeral again. Since she first met him at her mother's funeral, he should be somehow connected to the family. Having no other information about him, she killed her sister so that he would attend the funeral. Thus, meeting him again.

I wonder why serial killers are stereotypically 'crazy' or 'loner' types. I'd think an extroverted, boy-next-door serial killer would be more chilling. I mean, imagine if the nice guy was actually a killer in disguise.


----------



## Bear987

A co-worker once looked at me and said: "I would like to know what goes on that head of yours..." Another time he said: "I would like to take a peek in your house, because I reckon you're up to some crazy stuff".

I liked that colleague a lot, by the way. I know it is hard to get to know me, because I keep to myself mostly.


----------



## ibage

I have real dark circles under my eyes. I've been told by several people that in a certain light, I remind them of Dexter. It also doesn't help that I'm extremely quiet around people I don't know.


----------



## Solrac026

I have no idea whether I give off a serial killer vibe, but I can see why some people would think that. I'm quiet, introverted, and dislike small talk. One of my co-workers totally gives off a serial killer vibe, I got the vibe and so did some of my other co-workers. Did this scare me? Heck no, he's the closest thing I have to a friend at work. We hang out. He's a NT big time and I can see why people perceive him to be cold and mechanical.


----------



## friendly80sfan

I occasionally say creepy things that may seem kind of dark. My friends will call me out on it jokingly because they understand that I just have and odd sense of humor.


----------



## Anonynony

The best serial killers are the ones no one expects.


----------



## RetroVortex

You know I think physically expressing my enjoyment yesterday when travelling to and fro London seemed to freak people out more! XD


----------



## Aelthwyn

No one has ever called me this (and I hate when people say you can't trust the quiet ones), but my husband gets it a lot. I can't really figure out why people would think that though....I mean....there just isn't anything scary about him (well except when he makes faces in the bathroom mirror, lol). I suppose it is because he's pretty quiet and he dresses eccentrically. But when people actually approach him he's always open and enthusiastic and just that sort of easy-going nice guy that no one could possibly not get along with. so...who knows where they get the serial killer thing from, but that has actually been his nickname in totally unrelated places.


----------



## m73m95

I have been accused of giving off that vibe ..... and I actually think I COULD BE in some ways.

Not that I would EVER do that, but I have tendencies that get scary. In highschool, I used to follow people. Sit outside windows. Stare.... I still pine and have muses though.

I could still do that, but I now have self control...and I am 100% nonviolent. I don't think I could ever consciously hurt someone.




Whoa...I better stop.


----------



## HAL 9000

I get that remark sometimes... but then again other people think I'm a saint that can do no wrong. I guess it depends on what people think is behind my stare when I tune out of the things around me and think about complex, abstract, random things. Maybe some people think I'm planning to kill them and others think I'm like a cute silly girl who spaces out a lot. I also lapse into dark humor every once and a while, that could freak people out. Now that I think about it, my art can be kind of dark, too. But that doesn't mean I'm a serial killer.
When people do tell me I seem like a psycho killer type, I enjoy it because it's entertaining.


----------



## HeartOfTheWind

Well, when I was volunteering at the zoo recently, all the other volunteers voted me most likely to become a mass murderer. D:

My friends swear I have a dark side, and have even got me to threaten to kill someone (playfully, of course), when something didn't go my way. 

But I'm too much of a marshmallow to ever be a killer. Heck, I can't even squish bugs!


----------



## m73m95

HeartOfTheWind said:


> Well, when I was volunteering at the zoo recently, all the other volunteers voted me most likely to become a mass murderer. D:
> 
> My friends swear I have a dark side, and have even got me to threaten to kill someone (playfully, of course), when something didn't go my way.
> 
> But I'm too much of a marshmallow to ever be a killer. Heck, I can't even squish bugs!


Totally me.... I know I have already posted, but this suits my feelings better.


I see where I could have tendencies to be a "bad" person.... but everyone I know thinks I'm the greatest guy ever (Not on a soap box, but you know what I mean...Emotionally a great guy). I do NOT kill bugs....unless its the very last resort. I am a big softie. 

My "serial killer" is mostly in the form of Dave Matthews "Crash into Me".


----------



## unINFalliPle

My friend once told me if there was ever to be a shooting at our school, out of the nine of us I would be the one to do it. And I was really offended. And shocked. I don't even know why he said something like that. 
But, he's very out there. Last time I saw him, he was drunk and saying too direct comments to guys outside. He's gay. And some of the stuff he says is very taboo and makes me feel uncomfortable. So, I'm getting a bad vibe off of him. 
I guess I'm quiet and I didn't assert myself enough in high school. So I wasn't really known. But geeze, no. 
I'm not sure what vibe I give off.


----------



## Uncouth Angel

People have called me 'creepy' on numerous occasions. It's the most common adjective anyone has ever predicated to describe me, and I hate everything about it. It makes life less worth living. I have never intentionally creeped out anyone.

That said, I obviously hate the assumption that quiet and introverted people are secretly serial killers, stalkers, or perverts. It really gets under the skin after a while. I think shallow, egotistical social hypocrites are more contemptible than disturbed loners anyway, and sometimes more psychotic. 

Someone did once tell me that I gave off a "bachelor" vibe, though, whatever that feels like. This was after she kissed me and I tried to email her and left a voice mail as well, assuming that it meant I must have done something right.


----------



## CrystallineSheep

No. I give off that I have the potential to be mentally ill. Either Major Depressive or Bipolar. You know to be unbalanced in the mood spectrum? Even if I displayed aggressive or psychotic behavior, I think I give off the impression to be suicidal rather than homicidal. I have been asked numerously if I was or mentally not right in one dark period of my time. So basically I will be harmless to everyone except for myself.  I just hate when that is the assumption when you are just simply PMS or actually pissed off or sad.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

Someone at my friend's work recently told me I look like someone who would kill my parents.


----------



## Tincan

Dark bags under eyes
extremely pale skin
focused stare, like a black passionate flame
have anxiety, anti-social behavior

Yeah, I probably do. When I was younger I was told I looked like a mad scientist. Also heard "it's always the quiet ones" many times. 

I'm fragile and have feelings, don't judge me by these things.


----------



## cdangerfield

Yes. I'm an infj And I've been told many times i come off as unimpressed, distant, cold, aloof etc. I think with our nf personalitys we are just spending too much time processing the present. Glad to see I'm not alone in that.


----------



## HoLy

I have been told I have the handwriting of a serial killer, haha. Seriously though, sometimes I worry people think I have a serial killer mindset because of how quiet I am, but then again I am usually smiling, which goes against any serial killer vibes my excessive introversion might get out.


----------



## ElectricHead

I guess I do give off that vibe. In high school, people said I was the guy that would blow up the school ( I found it amusing). During the yearbook signing hours allowed at the end of the school year, one dude signed my yearbook by drawing a piece of notebook paper with a few random names on it, including his own, and then crossed his name out after saying he thought I was a really good person or something like that. The header at the top of his drawing was "People To Kill" or something along that line. He was a funny guy, I loved it. 

Other people would say that to me as well, but it was always jokingly because once they knew me, they would see that I was actually laid back and harmless and just really really nice. 

To this day a few coworkers joke that they will never piss me off because I might come in to work with a shotgun. Even the owner of the company, during a full staff meeting, cracked every one up by saying I remind him of Jack Nicholson's character in the Shining when I'm in my office and someone comes in, shown in this scene...





That's a grand exaggeration though, because although my face may initially show annoyance from being interrupted, I'm still extra nice to whoever comes in and am genuinely glad to help them with whatever. Those who know me really understand that. Regardless....everyone still had a good laugh at my expense. At the time, I was thinking about going "Everyone quit fucking laughing! All of you are now in for it! You and you and you *as I point* and especially YOU *points at my boss who said it* better look over your shoulders because you're on my list!" I didn't say it though because although I would have cracked myself up, I'm sure they wouldn't have known whether I was joking or having the serious mental breakdown they all feared would come one day. So I just laughed along sheepishly, and was even a little embarrassed for momentarily becoming the center of attention in such a way.


----------

